# Western Flyer Maker and Year?



## wob (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi there:

New to old bikes/trikes and bought this trike to restore and wanted to know more about it.  I was told it was a 1930's trike, which is quite obvious it is not given the rocket decals.  I figured because of that it was likely late 50's, early 60's.  Anyone with a keen eye know better?

Also from my understanding Western Auto contracted out the production so there were a number of different manufacturers who were making the trikes.  Any ideas who could have been the maker and what the model of the trike was called?  I have googled around a bunch but haven't found this front fender style.  Does that also mean there were say a bunch of Murrays that had the same body and fenders and looked identical but had different stickering?

Thanks!  Having fun with this already!


----------



## wob (Feb 10, 2015)

Whoops!  Pic:


----------



## wob (Feb 11, 2015)

Getting close - looks like it is an MTD from the 1960's


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, what you have is an MTD from the early 1960s. That front fender style is the key to ID-ing it. The rear frame and metal seat design are also unmistakably MTD.  Check out this page: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/mtd.php

Dave


----------

